# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Homemade CNC Glass cutter

## thuyên1982

thấy video hay hay nhưng chưa hiểu lập trình ra sao các bác cho em tý ý kiến nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, thanhvp

----------


## katerman

Em thấy trục Z nó xoay sao cho lưỡi cắt luôn nằm phía trước của chuyển động theo XY, còn làm thế nào thì em chả biết  :Smile:

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

mình cũng vậy hồi giờ toàn chạy máy hai trục, thấy cái này hay muốn thử phát ấy mà.
chờ cao thủ vào cho tý ý kiến.

----------


## anhcos

Con dao cắt luôn tiếp tuyến với đường cắt thôi. Đại khái nó thêm trục C để xoay dao. Mach3 chạy chắc vô tư, chi cần kiếm chương trình CAM phù hợp với thể loại này.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Ga con

Hồi trước em có xem 1 cái máy cắt kính, đầu mang dao tự lựa, giống như trong máy cắt đề can.

Cơ bản lưỡi dao cắt kính dạng bánh xe lăn nên càng dễ tự lựa.

Thanks.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## anhcos

Tác giả nói ổng dùng ArtCAM để chạy chương trình.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## GORLAK

Chỉ là cắt 2D bình thường, dùng ArtCAM lập trình bình thường.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## nhatson

> Chỉ là cắt 2D bình thường, dùng ArtCAM lập trình bình thường.


vấn đề quay dao xử lí thế nào cụ gorlak

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

vâng còn phải quay dao theo biên dạng nữa. đang lúc nông nhàn cũng muốn thử, bác nào có kinh nghiệm với dạng này chia sẻ với nhé!

----------


## lekimhung

Loại này lúc trước em có đụng tới rồi, cơ bản là viết thêm 1 phần mềm render lại gcode 2D, trong mã gcode lúc nào cũng có vị trí X-Y của từng điểm do đó cứ chọn 2 điểm nối tiếp nhau cho ra 1 góc(em gọi là vector hướng chyuển động), thêm hệ số góc này vào 1 trục khác như bác anhcos nói, em thì làm theo trục A , rồi save lại file gcode mới, bỏ vào mach3 chạy phà phà thôi à.

----------

cuong, katerman, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuyên1982

> Loại này lúc trước em có đụng tới rồi, cơ bản là viết thêm 1 phần mềm render lại gcode 2D, trong mã gcode lúc nào cũng có vị trí X-Y của từng điểm do đó cứ chọn 2 điểm nối tiếp nhau cho ra 1 góc(em gọi là vector hướng chyuển động), thêm hệ số góc này vào 1 trục khác như bác anhcos nói, em thì làm theo trục A , rồi save lại file gcode mới, bỏ vào mach3 chạy phà phà thôi à.


oh vậy bác có pm render lại gcode như bác nói không? bác có thể chia sẻ cụ thể hơn nữa không em còn thấy mơ hồ quá.
thanks.

----------


## anhcos

Bác cứ vọc xem ảrtcam có phần chuyển góc theo đuờng cắt không.
@Gacon: cái dao nó xoay ngay mỗi lúc bắt đầu 1 đuờng cắt rất đúng hướng, cho nên không thể tự lựa trong trường hợp này dc.

----------


## lekimhung

Mình thay ổ cứng nên để ổ cứng cũ ra ngoài rồi, thủng thẳng tết rãnh gắn vào tìm lại chắc còn, nhưng chỉ là source C thôi, phải compiler lại. Túm lại chờ đến tết đi.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Mình thay ổ cứng nên để ổ cứng cũ ra ngoài rồi, thủng thẳng tết rãnh gắn vào tìm lại chắc còn, nhưng chỉ là source C thôi, phải compiler lại. Túm lại chờ đến tết đi.


ối bác tìm sớm giúp em được không, chứ chờ tới tết lâu quá bác ơi em đang máu với em nó hehe.

----------


## lekimhung

cứ từ từ, cho máu hạ rồi suy nghĩ mới sáng suốt.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

> cứ từ từ, cho máu hạ rồi suy nghĩ mới sáng suốt.


giờ em mới rảnh được, bác cố giúp em nhé, mà bác ở sg hay hà nội vậy?
thanks.

----------


## anhcos

Cái này chỉ dùng G1, G2/G3 nên sẽ tính theo cách này:
Nếu là G1 thì giá trị trục quay (C chẳng hạn) sẽ bằng với góc của đường thẳng.
Còn nếu là G2/G3 thì C sẽ quay chậm từ giá trị góc của tiếp tuyến đầu đến tiếp tuyến cuối.

----------


## buithonamk42

vấn đề là phải tính ra được hẳn cái góc khi nó chạy nội suy, em cũng nghĩ nhưng chưa ra, phải tìm công thức chuyển đổi để tính góc, bác kimhung biết thì tư vấn cho anh em với

----------


## anhcos

Cái này có nội suy gì đâu, chỉ là tính toán lượng giác.

Góc của đường thẳng thì các bác dùng hàm ATAN2(dx,dy) là có ngay góc nghiêng, nếu góc âm thì + thêm 180 độ.
Còn cung thì tính ra tiếp tuyến tại 2 đầu mút, rồi tính góc của 2 tiếp tuyến này. Cái này phải lật lại sách hình 12 xem.

----------

cuong

----------


## Huudong

> thấy video hay hay nhưng chưa hiểu lập trình ra sao các bác cho em tý ý kiến nhé.


thấy mấy bác nói thấy phức tạp quá nhưng thực ra đâu cần như vậy. chỉ cần mua cái dao chuyên dụng cho máy cắt cnc là xong, con dao quay đa hướng ( giống như cái bãnh xe đẩy vậy) , giá con dao cũng rẻ bèo.

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái này có nội suy gì đâu, chỉ là tính toán lượng giác.
> 
> Góc của đường thẳng thì các bác dùng hàm ATAN2(dx,dy) là có ngay góc nghiêng, nếu góc âm thì + thêm 180 độ.
> Còn cung thì tính ra tiếp tuyến tại 2 đầu mút, rồi tính góc của 2 tiếp tuyến này. Cái này phải lật lại sách hình 12 xem.


Như bác Anhcos nói, rất đơn giản. 

Chỉ phức tạp ở chổ con dao thôi, loại có bánh xe thì chỉ được phép bo góc theo 1 đường cong mềm mại, góc lớn phải nhấc lên xoay rồi hạ xuống nếu không thì banh chành, cái nữa là vị trí cắt với tâm XY là có độ lệch vì con dao thường thiết kế như vậy, do đó vửa xoay truc vừa prefix vị trí XY mới được.

Túm lại bác phải chờ thôi, tết em lục lại, có những cái phải thay đổi do nhận thức bây giờ nó khác hồi lúc trước, do đó em nói tết là có thời gian xem lại cho nó thấu đáo, chứ gấp gáp quá cuối cùng không ra cái gì.

----------

haignition, thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

> Như bác Anhcos nói, rất đơn giản. 
> 
> Chỉ phức tạp ở chổ con dao thôi, loại có bánh xe thì chỉ được phép bo góc theo 1 đường cong mềm mại, góc lớn phải nhấc lên xoay rồi hạ xuống nếu không thì banh chành, cái nữa là vị trí cắt với tâm XY là có độ lệch vì con dao thường thiết kế như vậy, do đó vửa xoay truc vừa prefix vị trí XY mới được.
> 
> Túm lại bác phải chờ thôi, tết em lục lại, có những cái phải thay đổi do nhận thức bây giờ nó khác hồi lúc trước, do đó em nói tết là có thời gian xem lại cho nó thấu đáo, chứ gấp gáp quá cuối cùng không ra cái gì.


vậy em chờ bác nhé

----------


## nhatson

chờ mấy ông nàh mình lâu lác, dùng vetric có thể xử lí vụ quay dao hay sao ấy  :Smile: 













cách trick để dao luôn flow chiều cắt và postcode cho artcam/vetric
http://donektools.com/free-cnc-router-software/links-2/

----------

anhcos, cuong, elenercom, thuyên1982, zentic

----------


## anhcos

Đã viết xong cho bác ấy cái phần mềm cam xài cho cắt gương.

Show tí video cắt theo hình:

----------

buithonamk42, CBNN, emptyhb, Ga con, Khoa C3, mig21, Minh Phi Nguyen, Mr.L, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas, th11, thuhanoi, thuyên1982, Tuanlm

----------


## emptyhb

Quá tuyệt vời, phần này viết tính phí hay như nào đấy bác?

----------


## nhatson

công nghệ giải nhiệt step ghê thặc

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

> Quá tuyệt vời, phần này viết tính phí hay như nào đấy bác?


Có chi phí chứ bác, tuy nhiên để chạy cắt thật rồi hoàn thiện xong mới tính tiếp nha bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

he he có pm rồi lo phần cứng gấp thoai.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đã viết xong cho bác ấy cái phần mềm cam xài cho cắt gương.
> 
> Show tí video cắt theo hình:


Tưởng đâu bác anhcos chuyên nghiên cứu sao trời thôi chứ, quá hay
Cũng liên quan tý xíu và thật là nông dân khi cần mà không biết làm sao nên chế đại cái này để cắt decal trên mặt phẳng bàn máy cnc 


nhưng cũng được việc đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, mig21

----------


## Mr. Tễu

[QUOTE=anhcos;61881]Đã viết xong cho bác ấy cái phần mềm cam xài cho cắt gương.

Show tí video cắt theo hình:


Phần mềm này tính phí sao bác? Em muốn trao đổi thêm với bác, cho em xin số đt được không ạ.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

mời các bác bàn tiếp, vụ này hay đó. Máy TQ nó dùng artcam xuất cho NC chạy ngon lành. Bác có thương mại thì báo lại.

----------


## anhcos

Máy cắt gương chạy đã ngon rồi, chỉ có điều cái đầu cắt đã có chỉnh lại chứ không như trong hình.
Phần mềm CAM thì chắc chắn có thể dùng các phần mềm thông dụng để xuất.
Nhưng dù sao phần mềm của mình vẫn dễ xài, có thể vất cho công nhân vận hành được mà không tốn nhiều thời gian đào tạo.

----------

Diyodira, katerman, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Máy cắt gương chạy đã ngon rồi, chỉ có điều cái đầu cắt đã có chỉnh lại chứ không như trong hình.
> Phần mềm CAM thì chắc chắn có thể dùng các phần mềm thông dụng để xuất.
> Nhưng dù sao phần mềm của mình vẫn dễ xài, có thể vất cho công nhân vận hành được mà không tốn nhiều thời gian đào tạo.


cho xin cái báo giá nha bác. Cảm ơn.
thay Z bằng xilanh hơi nhanh hơn chờ nó quay quay quay ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Tự lựa, đỡ phải đau đầu cam với Cọt cho các bác.

----------

cuong, nhatson, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## thuyên1982

tự lựa như bác cũng hay nhưng làm nhà thôi chứ lấy xèng người ta thì hơi chuối bác ạ

----------


## thuyên1982

cam của bác anhcos đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả đúng yêu cầu đề ra. bữa nào em rảnh quay lại cái cờ nhíp up lên cho vui.

----------

anhcos

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Của bác anhcos trước tiên là đạt tiêu chí về chất lượng và độ thân thiện với môi trường việt rồi.
Mình cũng đã liên hệ trực tiếp với bác ấy ngay khi biết thông tin về phần mềm của bác đã hoạt động ( rất tiềm năng ).

Như mình thì mình cần bác ấy bổ sung thêm một vài tiểu tiết như:
-Import trực tiếp các file thông dụng
-Xếp hình thông minh, tiết kiệm vật liệu.
-Chung đường cắt, tiết kiệm thời gian.
-Có post dành riêng cho cắt. chỉ cần X,Y, trục xoay tuỳ tâm - và thêm lệnh (dạng như M3 M5 ) để điều khiển xilanh hơi lên xuống dao cho nhanh.
-Có post dành riêng cho mài, X Y Z 
-Có thể xuất và nhập post (do nhu cầu sx người dùng tự sửa để đáp ứng công việc ) dạng như SheetCAM.
-Có thể chạy demo như sheetcam
-Có thể mở rộng ứng dụng cho cắt dá vs sắt tấm,...

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> tự lựa như bác cũng hay nhưng làm nhà thôi chứ lấy xèng người ta thì hơi chuối bác ạ


Vẫn vô tư bác ah, với những cơ sở vừa và nhỏ thì quan trọng nhất là đồng vốn họ bỏ ra. gia công kính phẳng thì như vậy là ngon bổ rẻ.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Thaibinhcnc và các bác cho em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo với.

Em muốn cắt mấy tấm kính cho nhà dùng thì em lắp dao lên đầu cắt máy phay có ổn không ạ ?
Cắt các hình không phải đường thẳng thì sau khi cắt xong làm thế nào để lấy nó ra, bác chỉ giúp em với. Trên video em thấy bác cắt được cả hình tròn và các hình loằng ngoằng...

Em củm ơn

----------


## Totdo

nhạc hay giảm stress đã máy bác
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Pt_JO1P2A

----------


## anhcos

> Của bác anhcos trước tiên là đạt tiêu chí về chất lượng và độ thân thiện với môi trường việt rồi.
> Mình cũng đã liên hệ trực tiếp với bác ấy ngay khi biết thông tin về phần mềm của bác đã hoạt động ( rất tiềm năng ).
> 
> Như mình thì mình cần bác ấy bổ sung thêm một vài tiểu tiết như:
> -Import trực tiếp các file thông dụng
> -Xếp hình thông minh, tiết kiệm vật liệu.
> -Chung đường cắt, tiết kiệm thời gian.
> -Có post dành riêng cho cắt. chỉ cần X,Y, trục xoay tuỳ tâm - và thêm lệnh (dạng như M3 M5 ) để điều khiển xilanh hơi lên xuống dao cho nhanh.
> -Có post dành riêng cho mài, X Y Z 
> ...


Phần mài vát hay mài cạnh thì không thành vấn đề rồi bác, phần chạy demo cũng thế.

Mấy cái còn lại, bác nên mua 1 bản chuyên dụng, hay dùng bản xxx của các phần mềm cam khác mới có tính năng đấy được.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Bác Thaibinhcnc và các bác cho em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo với.
> 
> Em muốn cắt mấy tấm kính cho nhà dùng thì em lắp dao lên đầu cắt máy phay có ổn không ạ ?
> Cắt các hình không phải đường thẳng thì sau khi cắt xong làm thế nào để lấy nó ra, bác chỉ giúp em với. Trên video em thấy bác cắt được cả hình tròn và các hình loằng ngoằng...
> 
> Em củm ơn


Mở đường mồi ra ngoài phôi chứ bác, chả nhẽ để nguyên thế mà gõ sản phẩm ra.

----------

Tuấn

----------

